# This IDIOTIC Gov Gavin Gruesome Is CLOSING ALL Of The California Beachs Like A Petulant Child....He Is Setting The Stage For CIVIL UNREST !



## nononono (Apr 30, 2020)

* SHERIFFS ARE ALREADY TELLING HIM TO POUND SAND !!!*










						'I will not enforce it': Humboldt sheriff says governor's beach closure would violate constitutional rights
					

"As Sheriff, I am the protector of constitutional rights in Humboldt County, and if an order is issued that I believe violates our constitutional rights, I will not enforce it," said Sheriff William Honsal.




					abc7news.com
				






*This Guy ( Gavin Gruesome ) NEEDS to be removed from office YESTERDAY...He is permanently damaging California's Economy*
*with his actions......He knows what he's doing and to achieve the intended results he and others want requires
the financial collapse of the California economy or the Federal Government needs to capitulate to his and 
Speaker Nancy Pelosi's financial demands of Bailing out California's now Bankrupt Pension Plans....
Which they have now encapsulated with Cities BANKRUPT PENSION PLANS....!!!*
*




THIS IS CRIMINAL...!*
*
THIS IS WRONG...!

THIS IS AGAINST OUR CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS....!


Below is a copy of the Memorandum.....







*


*RESIST !!!!!!!!








THE GOVERNORS ORDER...!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2020)

*Yeah Governor.....They were " Really " packed in there weren't they........

FULL OF SH#T.....YOU ARE !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Yeah Governor.....They were " Really " packed in there weren't they........
> 
> FULL OF SH#T.....YOU ARE !*


People are sheep, it's been said in here again and again, they need a shepherd, they shall (may) not want.


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People are sheep, it's been said in here again and again, they need a shepherd, they shall (may) not want.


*NO NO NO NO....YOU NEED A SHEPHERD....!*
*
I CAN THINK FOR MYSELF.......TRY IT SOMETIME !

*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *NO NO NO NO....YOU NEED A SHEPHERD....!*
> 
> *I CAN THINK FOR MYSELF.......TRY IT SOMETIME !*


You never have, it's always easy to see the where and why you are going with.


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You never have, it's always easy to see the where and why you are going with.


*VERY WEAK RETORT......TRY AGAIN.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2020)

*OH YES HE DID IT........!*
*
AND HE SPECIFICALLY TARGETED " ORANGE COUNTY " YES HE DID.....!

HE'S A REAL PIECE OF WORK THAT GRUESOME GOVERNOR......!







						Gavin Newsom (@GavinNewsom) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Gavin Newsom (@GavinNewsom). Husband and father. 40th Governor of California. Former Lt. Governor of California. Former San Francisco Mayor. Personal account. California




					twitter.com
				





HE'S SHOWN HIS CARDS TO THE AMERICAN PUBLIC THAT RESIDE IN 
CALIFORNIA.....



WE ARE NOT A NATION STATE...!
WE ARE A STATE WITHIN THE NATION OF THE UNITED STATES.

WE ARE NOT YOUR SERFS......
WE ARE NOT YOUR SLAVES.....
WE ARE AMERICAN CITIZENS..!!!!

YOU CAN ISSUE YOUR UNCONSTITUTIONAL ORDERS ALL DAY LONG....

AMERICAN CITIZENS CAN SEE THE TRUTH AND THINK FOR THEMSELVES...!

WRONG MOVE ......
VERY WRONG MOVE ......!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *OH YES HE DID IT........!*
> 
> *AND HE SPECIFICALLY TARGETED " ORANGE COUNTY " YES HE DID.....!
> 
> ...


Wait, could you repeat that?


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wait, could you repeat that?


*I DON'T HAVE TO ......THE SHERIFF OF ORANGE COUNTY JUST DID IT FOR ME....!*
*
THE GOVERNOR IS USING " HIS " OFFICE TO PUSH FORTH UNCONSTITUTIONAL DECREES....!

DO SOME RESEARCH LOSER......!
*
*YOU ARE ON THE WRONG SIDE OF ALL THAT IS TRANSPIRING.....I TOLD YOU QUITE 
AWHILE AGO TO SEEK THE TRUTH AND CHANGE WHO YOU ASSOCIATE WITH 
POLITICALLY......

NOW MY ADVICE TO YOU IS .......*
*
LAY LOW AND DON"T SHOW YOUR TRUE COLORS.....*
*YOU AND YOUR KIND HAVE BECOME TARGETS BECAUSE YOU WANT TO TAKE AWAY 
AMERICAN CITIZENS FREEDOMS......

NOT GUNNA HAPPEN WITHOUT A BLOODY ASS FIGHT !!!



GO PROTEST AGAINST AMERICA'S FREEDOMS AT THE 
ENTRANCE TO ANY ONE OF 
THE TARGETED BEACHES.......GO TRY IT !




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I DON'T HAVE TO ......THE SHERIFF OF ORANGE COUNTY JUST DID IT FOR ME....!*
> 
> *THE GOVERNOR IS USING " HIS " OFFICE TO PUSH FORTH UNCONSTITUTIONAL DECREES....!
> 
> ...


Once more, I can't hear you with all that yelling going on . . .


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once more, I can't hear you with all that yelling going on . . .



*Yes you live in an alternative Universe....*
*
Bold print is a Bold statement intended for visual acquisition....
For you to misrepresent Bold print as a vocal ( Decibel ) level shows how easily
you were conditioned/trained while performing repetitive non thinking tasks for your 
Union " Bosses ".....

You like to wait at red lights for hours when there's no traffic don't you....
Yes you have been conditioned quite well Mr China Lemming Troll....

Now off you go to protest at the entrance of the Beaches in support of your Hoarse voice *
*overlord Gov Gavin Gruesome.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Yes you live in an alternative Universe....*
> 
> *Bold print is a Bold statement intended for visual acquisition....
> For you to misrepresent Bold print as a vocal ( Decibel ) level shows how easily
> ...


Not sure what the problem is . . . I see your . . . but I can't . . . maybe if you turn the . . . down, just a touch or if you were to . . . I dunno, but it might . . .


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not sure what the problem is . . . I see your . . . but I can't . . . maybe if you turn the . . . down, just a touch or if you were to . . . I dunno, but it might . . .


*There it is right there....inability to rationalize or use logic....oh my.

You and Gruesome...one and the same...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *There it is right there....inability to rationalize or use logic....oh my.
> 
> You and Gruesome...one and the same...*


What's that? . . . you are fading, I can barely . . . oh, you're gone now. Maybe try a different frequency Kenneth . . .


----------



## Nonononono (May 1, 2020)

Oh dear!  nono caught on OC beach in violation of state health safety orders.


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Oh dear!  nono caught on OC beach in violation of state health safety orders.
> 
> View attachment 7020












*Good Grief.....*


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2020)

*THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO HAPPEN UP AND DOWN THE COASTLINE OF CALIFORNIA.....!

AT THE SAME TIME ALL........AND I DO MEAN ALL BUSINESSES NEED TO OPEN UP
SIMULTANEOUSLY TO RESTORE THE FINANCIAL BACKBONE OF CALIFORNIA....!


RESIST TYRANNY......*
*SUPPORT CAPITALISM AND FREE ENTERPRISE...!









CRIMINAL DEMOCRATS !!!*


----------



## Nonononono (May 2, 2020)

Fantastic protest at Venice Beach today.


----------



## espola (May 2, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Fantastic protest at Venice Beach today.
> View attachment 7029View attachment 7029


I just realized -- does this mean OTL Tournament will be canceled this summer?


----------



## espola (May 2, 2020)

espola said:


> I just realized -- does this mean OTL Tournament will be canceled this summer?


Yup -- http://www.ombac.org/over-the-line/


----------



## Nonononono (May 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I DON'T HAVE TO ......THE SHERIFF OF ORANGE COUNTY JUST DID IT FOR ME....!*
> 
> *THE GOVERNOR IS USING " HIS " OFFICE TO PUSH FORTH UNCONSTITUTIONAL DECREES....!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2020)

Californians broadly trust state government on coronavirus, mistrust Trump, poll finds
					

Approval of Gov. Newsom's response to the coronavirus crosses party lines; much else does not. Partisanship strongly shapes views of the pandemic.




					www.sandiegouniontribune.com


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7031


*Posting a picture from the eighties is quite lame.....*


----------

